# Baby Starling need help



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

My boss from the SPCA just called me saying she found a baby starling (or crow). It has most of its feathers she said and it has it's mouth open (more than likely due to the heat). She said that she would give it to me tomorrow when I go to work or if she gets an animal control call making her come into town she'd bring it.
I told her to keep it warm and to try and give it some water, via eyedroper, in half an hour to an hour, and the traditional: keep in dark/quite place.
This is my first time dealing with a Starling/crows. What do I do?!?
Sorry for the lack of details.
Any help would be great!!
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Hilary, 

Does your boss not know how to look after this bird and can't she keep it herself?

Feeding is pretty much dry dog kibble soaked in water and you give the bird the pieces one by one until it's full. It should probably be fed every 1/2 hour to 45 mins. Purina beneful is a brand that is often mentioned as a good one.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is a wonderful site for good information about raising and caring for starlings: http://www.starlingtalk.com. Please let us know what you've actually got when you get the bird .. crow or starling .. then we can try to give a bit more accurate advice.

Terry


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I was just on that starling talk.
It had some really good info and recipies.
No, she doesn't know how to care for a baby bird. She only had an adult pigeon (Stooly).
I'm not sure if she should feed it tonight or not due to the stress.
What do you think, can it wait till I get it tomorrow or should I call her and give her the recipe??
Cause I read on that starling talk that they should be fed over a 12 hour peroid. It's 9:40pm right now and realy dark so the baby may be come confused with being fed at night.  
Thanks for the help.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Hilary, 

I would call her and give her the recipes or at least tell her she can use the soaked dog kibble for now. We don't know how long it's been since this baby was last fed and these types of birds need more frequent feedings than baby pigeons of the same age. You should tell her to be very careful with giving the bird water with an eye dropper as well in case of aspiration.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I just called her and she wasn't home, but I did leave a message but the dog food in water tho. Maybe she got a call into town and is bringing it up.  
I'll let you all know the details when I can.
Bye for now and thanks for the help
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Thanks for the help everyone.
The baby starling/crow made the night at my boss' house but when I got it at the shelter it started to die about 2 hours after I got it.
It ate very little (didn't have the strength) and it was COVERED in mites.
The were everywhere, MILLIONS of them!!!They were even in the poor baby's mouth, nose, and around its eyes.
He did have a peaceful passing, no struggling, just.....fell asleep. There was a few tears and words from the shelter staff of his passing. they were so kind to me and the bird.
I feel bad knowing there was nothing I could do to stop it.
All I can say is that he was sorrounded by care and loving people.
Thanks for all the help.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Hilary, 

Awww, that is most sad still You're right though, better that the bird passed in a peaceful and quiet environment not stressed by dangers in the wild. This is a good learning experience for one and all, perhaps perymethrin sprays and powders should be given in the beginning because nearly ALL wild birds have lice and mites. Depending on the severity, they can easily kill a bird. 

Best wishes and keep up the great work you're doing in your new vocation


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm very sorry the little bird didn't make it Hilary. The mites can indeed be an added burden that an already compromised bird doesn't need. Many finders of little birds go to great trouble to bring the actual nest with the babies .. the nest is almost guaranteed to be an absolute "hot bed" of mites and other crawly things, so if that ever happens, dispose of the nest immediately and get the babies into a clean and bug free container.

If I get mite infested babies, I will sprinkle Sevin dust in their container, place the babies in it, and continue to change bedding, sprinkling Sevin dust each time until the mites are gone. With very, very small nestlings, I am uncomfortable trying to spray them or sprinkle the Sevin directly on them though either approach works fine with fledglings and larger.

My permitted rehabber friend is also convinced based upon her experience with crows last year that WNV can be spread from bird to bird by mites, and if she is correct, then that's another good reason to get rid of them ASAP.

Terry


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Thanks guys,
I only have the spray. He was so small (size of my palm) I didn't want to spray it directly on him so I sprayed it on my hand and gentally rubbed it into his feathers. When I was feeding him there were still some that suvived and the little bugers were crawling up my arms so I had to spray myself!!(first time for everything and I can still feeling them crawling all over me  )
My mother thinks that the mites, starvation, and stress caused his death. But I can't help to think that another factorer could have been my inexperence.  My mother said I have to learn somewhere and from my mistakes. 
Hopefully next will have better results.
Thanks for everything.
Hilary Dawn


----------

